# Brittany Ferries associate - anyone prepared to 'adopt' me?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to travel to Spain but only once or twice per year. Joining the membership scheme would be financially prohibitive - so I'm looking for an alternative.
If some very kind person would be willing to add me as an associate member then I would be more than happy to pay the fee, which I think is £60, plus a little extra for the inconvenience. I am working on the principle that if I don't ask, I won't get anywhere!
Cheers
Dai


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you pay to go as an "associate" then it costs you the associate fee of £60 pa......

the reduction you get is "up to 30%" but is not defined even when you book - they simply charge you the fee....

if you go as "guest" each time - using a Full members number you get 10% discount which is clear.

Is it financially worth paying the extra for "associate" - to me the balance of how many times ou use it each year may make it a cheaper option to go as a "guest" each time - there is no limit on the number of times a guest may use to number or how many guests a full member may have using their number.

Feel free to contact me by PM to discuss - my wife is the full member and we are always happy for our number to be used.

Dave


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks Dave! Let's hope someone will 'adopt' me!! If I can get an associate member discount it'll make Spain more doable for an old codger like me !! Lol


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be willing to pay £100 for the privilege, which would give my 'foster parent' £40 towards their own costs!
Cheers
Dai


----------

